

The NSA: An Inside View - lorendsr
http://lorensr.me/the-nsa-an-inside-view.html

======
dankoss
> Email that isn’t related to intelligence is rarely viewed, and it’s even
> less often viewed if it’s from a US citizen.

The fact that it can be viewed at all is the problem. Someone else doesn't get
to decide for me what is private information and what isn't.

------
embro
> "They’re looking for intelligence about foreign entities of interest"

And the NSA can decide who is of interest, of course, so for me "entities of
interest" and "Everyone" is the same.

I could just say that I don't care since I have nothing to hide, but I am
concerned.

Your article did not convince me of the need to monitor the whole Earth
communications for intelligence just because the law allows it.

------
Zigurd
This is a rambling stream of non-sequiturs and misleading statements. A key
pull quote is "The NSA is not a law enforcement agency."

So? From the motto "We track 'em, you whack 'em" to parallel construction, we
already know that's not a meaningful distinction. Then, ramble ramble
ramble... we come to how North Korea is sufficient justification for a Cold
War era budget for snooping. What?

Is this the best an NSA analyst can come up with? TL;DR: Claims of good
intentions, feigned boredom about your emails (unless some software flags
them), North Korea, and "we're not the cops?" This is very very weak.

